# Harddiskrecording mit Logic Audio Vers.5.5. für PC mit Midiinstrumenten



## Moogli13 (23. September 2007)

Bei Aufnahme eines Synthesizers auf einer normalen Audiospur z.B.Audiospur1,
kann ich nur den nur den Mastersynth.aufnehmen.Allerdings,ist er kaum zu hören,im Gegensatz zur Lautstärkeeinstellung vor der Aufnahme.
Die Slaves kann ich überhaupt nicht einspielen.Man hört nichts,sieht aber,daß
die jeweiligen Anschläge der Tastatur aufgezeichnet wurden.
Das Mischpult ist zur Soundkarte wie folgt verbunden:
Misch.Main out XLR in Line in Klinke Soundkarte.
Soundkarte Line out Klinke in Tape in Misch.
Misch.Channel geroutet auf 15,16.
Der Midisequencer läuft einwandfrei.
Tja,was mach ich falsch?


----------



## chmee (23. September 2007)

Werde nicht ganz schlau..

Szenario :
Du steuerst Hardware-Synths mit Logic an ( MIDI ).
Im nächsten Gang möchtest Du den Audio-Out der Synths auf dem Rechner aufnehmen als Audio/Wav-Spur.

Ist das Richtig ?

Folgende Tips:
1. Ist die Audiospur während der Aufnahme geMUTEt ?
Sinn ? Damit Frequenzauslöschungen oder sogar Feedbacks vermieden werden.

2. Hat Dein Mixer Aux-Sends oder - noch besser - Sub-Outs ? Dann benutze diese
und schließe die an den Rechner an. In diesem Fall würde ich den Rechner nicht auf
Tape setzen, sondern auf nen Stereo-Kanal.

mfg chmee


----------

